

Show HN: Purce CSS cute penguin - kiraken
http://codepen.io/kiraken/pen/xbrovG

======
omgmog
So much duplicate properties, this could really be simplified!

Also inconsistency, sometimes using vendor prefixes, sometimes not, smells of
copy/paste coding.

Improved version:
[http://codepen.io/omgmog/pen/ogwKeW](http://codepen.io/omgmog/pen/ogwKeW)

